# Abit of a showoff



## cyco89 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey guys and gals.

Long time lurker, first time poster... I just want to show off the first background ive made  ( not completed as yet, still waiting to be painted ) Im in the process off making the other side and once thats complete then i will paint them together.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Josh


----------



## Virides (Mar 14, 2011)

That's good so far


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 14, 2011)

looks great well done


----------



## russellman (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## lace90 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! Looks awesome  I love seeing herper's home made jobs!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 14, 2011)

good so far.


----------



## JungleG (Mar 14, 2011)

That'll look great when its finished. What are you making it out of and how are you making it?


----------



## cyco89 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys .. i pretty much followed this --> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/step-step-guide-fake-rock-110196/
but tweeked it abit, i glued little peices of foam on the wall and filled it with exspanda foam to help make the more prominent bulges and i used acrylic render to coat the foam instead of gp cement... 

Josh


----------



## bucket (Mar 15, 2011)

photos not working om photobucket. i'm a bucket but not the problem


----------



## cyco89 (Mar 15, 2011)

oh yeah, its a pity the photos were deleted. Still managed to work around it though.

Josh


----------



## diamond 007 (Mar 25, 2011)

You have to put up pics when it's finished like the backgroud so far....


----------



## sookie (Apr 11, 2011)

That is cool.would be nice if you could keep us posted with pics.i would like to convert the same kind of unit.and your background is very very cool as well.


----------

